# تصاميم  ( من تجميعى )



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

​*تصاميم   ( من تجميعى )

*


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

_صلاة قبل التناول​_
_​_
_

​_
_​_
_​_
_‫صلاة بعد التناول​_
_​_
_

​_
_​_
_​_
_​_
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*
**   *
* *
*http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forum...zMi9pbWFnZXMvZW1hbm9lZWwtOTA2N2EyYTU3Ny5naWY=*
*http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forum...zMi9pbWFnZXMvZW1hbm9lZWwtOTA2N2EyYTU3Ny5naWY=*
*

*

* 











 ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​ ​*
*

​*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

_



_

_



_

​ 

_


















































_ 
_



_




_



_ 


_



_ 




_



_ 


_



_ 


_



_ 


_



_ 


_



_


_



_


_



_





​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

_



_


_



_


_



_




_



_


_



_


_



_




_



_


_



_


_



_



_



_


_



_


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*






يسوع المسيح والصليب


* 
*





الصلب 
*
*.**





يســـــوع


























































* *



**تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  650 * 669.**

















عماد السيد المسيح









تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  1277 * 958.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *


نحت لـــ مايكل أنجلو* *






* *



* *


* *


* *



*


----------



## vetaa (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*صور جميله جدا جدااااااا
وتجميع فوق الهايل بجد

مشكور جدا يا استاذى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *صور جميله جدا جدااااااا
> وتجميع فوق الهايل بجد
> 
> مشكور جدا يا استاذى
> *​


شكرا اختنا الغاليه
لذوقك ومرورك الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (23 ديسمبر 2011)

مجموعة رائعة .. رائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك وخدمتك
شكرا لمحبتك الكبيرة 
ياأخي الغالي النهيسي
​


----------



## aymonded (23 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك على تجميع هذه التصميمات في مكان واحد يا أجمل أخ حلو
وفقت حقيقي في اختيارك الرائع
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## ohannes (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*صور أكثر من رائع *

*ومشكور على تعبك*

*وموضوعك نور المنتدى*

*يعطيك الف عافية*​


----------



## rania79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوين اوى اوى
ربى يباركك استاذنا


----------

